# toddlers and kittens



## spacebaby

We were given a kitten on our daughter's second birthday. It's very small and our daughter has been picking him up by the ear and hitting him etc, and when we try to stop her she laughs. How can we stop her doing this? This evening she grabbed his stomach and ear and picked him up and wouldnt let go, I was screaming at her and tring to get her to release him because I thought she was going to kill him. Thankfully he seems fine but I am getting very nervous whenever she goes near him.


----------



## PepsiChic

you need to rehome it. your daughter could accidently do a lot of damage to that tiny kitten, even falling on him or stepping on him could some serious interal injuries, pulling a cats tails can also do incredible damage.

your onyl other option is to keep them completely seperated untill hes much older and bigger and can run and hide a lot better....but honestly thats not way for a cat to live.

your better off rehoming the kitten, and getting one when shes old enough to know how to handle it.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh dear. Your LO is just interested and curious and the poor cat is proberly terrified. Have you tried getting a stuffed toy simmilar to your kitten and teaching LO that she has to treat this stuffy toy much more carefully then she would if she was playing with another toy. Show her the proper way to hold and cuddle the 'stuffed kitty' etc. 

Maybe it would be a good idea to have a relative look after the kitten whilst your showing LO how to be a little bit more gentle with visits to see the kitten etc. Growing up with animals is an awesome way to grow up (now im not saying anything about poeple who didnt grow up with animals around) but i always had animals around, and i personally feel it made me more aware of how to care for people & animals etc. 

If thats not an option, maybe rehoming the kitten might be best until your LO is a little older and more understanding.


----------



## JASMAK

My eldest daughter, we are pretty sure, killed our other cat. It's not her fault, she was a toddler. We watched her VERY closely, but it only took a second. She jumped on the bed...and next thing we knew that cat was having trouble breathing, and walking. Two minutes later, the cat was dead. Hubby was on the phone with the vet, but it was too quick. We think she broke her neck. I am NEVER going to tell my daughter she killed the cat (she is almost 7 now) and we don't know for sure, but we are pretty sure. If your child is already playing with the cat unsafely, then I would rehome. We have a new kitty, and Kelana ignores it, thankfully.


----------



## brandonsgirl

JASMAK said:


> My eldest daughter, we are pretty sure, killed our other cat. It's not her fault, she was a toddler. We watched her VERY closely, but it only took a second. She jumped on the bed...and next thing we knew that cat was having trouble breathing, and walking. Two minutes later, the cat was dead. Hubby was on the phone with the vet, but it was too quick. We think she broke her neck. I am NEVER going to tell my daughter she killed the cat (she is almost 7 now) and we don't know for sure, but we are pretty sure. If your child is already playing with the cat unsafely, then I would rehome. We have a new kitty, and Kelana ignores it, thankfully.

Aww thats so sad. Of course she didnt know what she was doing, but still sad for you guys to have to loose your pet and witness your cat die :( Im sorry :hugs:


----------



## honey08

ive 2cats that live outside, sleep in the porch, but in the summer when in the garden they seem to stay outa my sons way , the biggest cat wud just go for him bk, but my poor little cat has been grabbed by her tail . . . alsorts :( but i had them b4 my son was here and he has got a little better (they just clear off when they see him :lol:)


----------



## brandonsgirl

My mum had a cat before i was born, but i guess he/she got too possesive of my mum and pissed off that i was around and my mum had to find a new home for him/her.


----------



## Aunty E

We've always had cats and have had a lot of kittens (we used to breed) around Imogen. We never left her on her own with little kittens, and the cats are pretty good at looking after themselves, but we spent months teaching her how to be 'gentle' with the cats (time well spent when Teddy came along). It's not something that can be managed quickly I think, so rehoming or keeping them seperated are probably your only short term options. I think cats and babies work brilliantly together, but you do sound like you have a problem.


----------



## babydevil1989

we got our cat 2 months before LO was born so they have grown up around each othre. 

the cat is really good with LO but when he gets too rough she will warn him with a scratch! 

you need to keep a close eye on both of them and teach your daughter to be kind to animals (obviously they get rough with them sometimes!) 

i dunno if it will work but if my son is really annoying the cat i will tell him im going to give her to my cousin, he always says no and leaves her alone because he loves her he doesnt want her to go (obviously i would never do that!)

they could be brilliant friends with each other atm she just doesnt know how careful you need to be! hope it works out xxx


----------



## spacebaby

The thing is even though he has been picked up by the ear and hit etc he isnt scared of her!


----------



## NickyT75

she could easily seriously hurt him (or worse) so I don't think you should keep him sorry x


----------



## OmiOmen

Toddlers and kittens can mix perfectly fine together sometimes. I had a cat already when my son was born and she very unfortunately she died after surgery but we ended up getting another kitten (as my dog needed a best friend for when we was out). I have never had any issues and every time anyone sees my son with an animal they comment on how gentle he is and even out friends cat who is scared of all children happily comes and sits with him. Maybe I the benefit of teaching him to be gentle with a chunky Labrador made it easier for him to understand though. 

However I think the issue may be that it is a lot easier to teach a baby/toddler to be gentle when they have being brought up with animals around from birth than from scratch when they are a little older. All I can suggest is that you keep some distance between them for a bit and in the meantime try to tech her she has to be gentle. The idea of using a cat teddy sounds like a good idea. Also make sure she see's you gently stoking the kitten and explain what you are doing. However if she does not stop when asked to and is not getting the idea unfortunately re-homing may be the best option, particularly before your family gets too attached to the kitten and while the kitten can still settle easily in a new home. I hope things work out for you.


----------

